# San Carlos, Alamos , Los A



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Alamos aka Los alamos, San Carlos & Bahia KIno seeking info. on all 3 places,any info will be greatly appreciated,. I am a 80 yr. old single traveller on a tight budget , will be going to Mexico for a extended stay , very soon , i am getting a bit anxious . tried Google very little info. there . Is the beach in San Carlos rocky? do most of the ex-pats live in r.v. parks &trailer a parks? is there a sense of community there? Unlike Puerto Penasco,or Ensenada? Knowing the facts could save me $ by not spending money to go there . Same applies to Alamos aka Los Alamos, in Mexico


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

For some info on San Carlos beaches, see: San Carlos Mexico Beaches & Pools-Chapter 5
There are a couple of RV parks there... mostly higher-end types as I recall. Otherwise ex-pats have homes or rent casas.

Alamos has a couple of rv parks and they may fill up with winter travelers.... one has maybe 35 spaces, the others smaller.

Don't know a thing about Bahio Kino.....


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello. We live in Alamos for about 10 years and keep a sailboat in San Carlos for about 10 years. They are quite different from each other. Some refer to San Carlos as a little Cabo and some to Alamos as a little San Miguel. If you like water, fishing and some sandy beaches, then San Carlos may be for you. If you like old Mexico, the Sierra Madres and colonial charm, Alamos may be your best bet. Better services in San Carlos and access is easier. Alamos is about 3 hours south of San Carlos. Kino Bay is north of San Carlos and about an hour outside of Hermosillo...a really big city with lots of services and a good hospital, CIMA. Not much there, in my opinion, but some probably love it. Alamos has some RV parks...one is quite nice as part of a bird hunting lodge just outside of town...but it's not a common way of life. Here is an old but generally accurate description of Alamos from the Huffington Post.

Alamos: A Treasure Of The Sierra Madre | The Huffington Post

And, although about women in Alamos, the general idea also applies to single men.
http://www.liveandinvestoverseas.co...nt-destination-for-single-women-overseas.html


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

thank you Mjd


----------

